# mount samba-shares [solved]

## Speen

Hi there,

i have some problems with samba.

the first one:

i cannot see any computers in konqueror (used smb:/)

i can access the single computer without a problem (using smb://hostname)

but my main problem is mount -t smbfs

i use the following command to mount

```
mount -t smbfs -o username=AlexZ,password=<mypasshere> //golgatha/multimedia /mnt/golgatha/multimedia
```

and i got the following response from the server:

```
opts: rw

opts: username=AlexZ

opts: password=<mypasswashere>

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.22)

added interface ip=192.168.0.10 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name golgatha<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name golgatha<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name golgatha<0x20>

Connecting to 192.168.0.151 at port 445

cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.

2778: protocol negotiation failed

SMB connection failed

```

what is the problem?

kind regardsLast edited by Speen on Tue Aug 01, 2006 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

For the mount part, it's recommended to use cifs instead of smbfs -- smbfs kernel module is outdated and buggy, cifs is the replacement for it.

----------

## Speen

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> For the mount part, it's recommended to use cifs instead of smbfs -- smbfs kernel module is outdated and buggy, cifs is the replacement for it.

 

i'll try this, thanks

crap ... it's not in my kernel

----------

## Speen

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> For the mount part, it's recommended to use cifs instead of smbfs -- smbfs kernel module is outdated and buggy, cifs is the replacement for it.

 

hey hey, thanks, now its working :)

and a second thx for giving me a reason to build a new kernel ;)

----------

## mariourk

This helped me to. Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

